# The Enigma of Rescue Organizations



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

I will admit that I don't know that much about Rescue Organizations.

I "kinda-sorta" got Bella through a rescue organization. She was actually privately owned, by a professional dog trainer/competitive dog show person who was involved with Bully Breed Rescue and affiliated with Southern State Rottweiler Rescue and when she wanted to rehome Bella due to personal reasons, SSRR agreed to allow her to rehome Bella through their organization. Bella was never abused, not abandoned, not the typical rescue dog.

But I believe strongly in the mission of rescue organizations and rehoming shelter dogs.

So why are there a select few rescues that hide behind the "our main goal is to find the best possible home for the animals we place; customer service is not our goal; we reserve the right to deny any adoption with or without cause" Translation: We can treat you like garbage if we feel like it!!!

You know, customer service may not be their goal, but what happened to simple common courtesy? The Golden Rule? Humanity??? Seriously?

I have had my eye on a particular dog for going on 3 weeks now. I sent an email to the rescue group. They didn't even acknowledge they received the email (with application). I sent an inquiry. I got a brusque reply, basically stating that they received it, but they receive "so many" applications and each one has to go to the Board of Directors for review, so it was very unlikely they would get to mine anytime soon, and if I didn't hear from anyone within the next two weeks, I could safely assume that mine wasn't approved for selection.

Fast forward a week and a half. I send another email (I am really interested in this dog!) to inquire about the status of my application. I get NO reply whatsoever. I am annoyed at this point, frustrated. So this week, I decide to do a little detective work and try to find out who this mysterious Board of Directors includes (their website has NO ONE'S name, no phone number, nothing but an [email protected] address and a po box for contact info). So, I, the Google master, dig up some info on the rescue org, and contact a board member. 

He wasn't too friendly himself, explaining they get 500 applications a year, and adopt out 100 dogs per year (this is a breed specific rescue), and it "takes time". He further declared that he "couldn't believe" that anyone would be rude to me, and would I "please send the email" to him so that he could judge for himself?

Ok, I'm not an idiot. I don't have a great deal to do with a lot of rescues, but I know it doesn't take a month to be contacted after an application is put in. I have recently applied for 6 dogs (not including this particular one) and I have been contacted 6 times already. 

So, seriously, WTF? Dog Shrink ran into some unscrupulous rescue people too. WTH is the deal with rescues that are not really interested in placing their dogs??? I really just don't get it.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

I have found that rescues are harder to deal with than shelters, but they generally take really good care of their dogs.

I volunteer for a rescue but almost always adopt from shelters. It's just easier!

As a foster, I would get many e-mails about dogs in my care. I answered them immediately, as the group I'm with prides itself on that. However, there are a ton of groups that will just blow you off if you don't sound like what they are looking for. Many groups give the foster home the final say in who gets "their" dog out of respect for the investment that they make in the dog that lived in their home.

I've been on both sides of this issue. I have had very frustrating experiences trying to adopt from rescue, very good experiences, and I have seen some really, REALLY crazy things from the fostering side as well.

Groups are so different that I think it's best to evaluate them individually rather than to generalize.

I am sorry that you are having a hard time. Hang in there. When it's right, it's worth it.


----------



## JewelerSteve (Apr 14, 2010)

Breed specific rescues seem to the be the worst of the ones that I have worked with in the past.. I don't know why that is, but I could probably guess.. To a many people these board posistions are less about helping the animals and more about putting on a face for community service and to pad their local resume.. 

I know, there are a LOT of great people doing great work, but I'd say at least 1/3 of the board members I've had contact with are there just to make themselves look charitable and are annoyed when they find out how much work is required.. One of the reasons they chose a breed specific rescue is because it should be less of a job with fewer animals.. And being "pestered" about rescuing a dog annoys them.. 

But I agree, when the right dog comes along, its worth it..


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

trainingjunkie said:


> I have found that rescues are harder to deal with than shelters, but they generally take really good care of their dogs.
> 
> I volunteer for a rescue but almost always adopt from shelters. It's just easier!
> 
> ...


Oh, I honestly am not generalizing. As I said, I had wonderful response with the SSRR, even when I contacted them after Bella when I considered adopting another Rottweiler.

And, I had great communication last year with another breed-specific rescue.

My focus and complaint is about this one particular rescue. They are so uncommunicative. So brusque. Have this "We really cannot be bothered to deal with you" attitude. And I just do not understand it! 

All the rescues, shelters, humane societies that I have dealt with are all interested in adopting out their dogs, or else they wouldn't have their dogs listed for adoption! It's a logical, common sense type of thing (in my seemingly warped way of thinking!). This particular one is just not operating on that mindset.

I really do think Steve has it right; I think they are a bunch of corporate airbags who want to put on the image of being do-gooders, but didn't imagine that it would actually entail WORK, and actually can't really be bothered to perform that work. So these little dogs sit in foster homes, perhaps even good ones, until they get around to it.

Really sad too, because I can provide an unbelievably great home to one!

Just ask Bella!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

On the contrary, I think those rescues care maybe a bit TOO much about the animals (if that's possible) and not enough about their public image. Because if they only cared about their public image, they'd adopt to anyone, with a smile and a handshake, and not care for the actual animals. Which seems to be opposite to the rescues I've seen.

My only experience with a rescue was about 6 years ago when I wanted to adopt another dog. I was approved by the rescue but turned down by the foster mom. Oh well. That dog was in demand so it's not like he went without a home. And I wasn't interested in any of the rescue's other dogs. Instead I adopted Toby from a high-kill city shelter and I'm sure I saved his life. Large, hairy, dopey males just don't get adopted very often. So it all worked out for the best. 

Probably in the future I'll stick with the high-kill city shelters. I have 17 cats now and I doubt any dog rescue will adopt to me. Having large numbers of cats is not rare in cat rescue circles (so a cat rescue would understand) but it's not the cat rescues that adopt the dogs out. So non-picky high-kill shelters or private adoptions for me, I guess. Plus I feel better about getting a dog from a high-kill shelter. If a dog is in rescue I'm not really saving his life, KWIM?


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

It's the "no communication" from this particular organization that bugs me and sends up a red flag for me. If I'm not approved, tell me so. But don't leave the dog, which is supposedly in such high demand, on Petfinder, and then not even respond to my communications!

I have been in communications with other breed-specific rescues, specifically a southern Rottweiler rescue. I have talked with them, on the phone and through email regarding several particular dogs. They have always been prompt in communication responses. That's all I am asking for! Some dogs, they have told me they didn't feel I would be a good match for. Some dogs, after speaking with them, I didn't feel would be a good match. Consequently, I never got another dog through them after Bella (a year ago). However, their lines of communication were always open ... even with the founder! And I know for a fact that this organization cares very strongly for their dogs and is very particular about where their dogs go. In fact, there are at least two or three dogs that I was originally interested in last year that are still up for adoption this year, still in the same foster homes.

Like I said ... it's all about communication. I'm a big girl ... I can take the rejection if I am not a fit, but it is completely unprofessional to ignore communications and inquiries, and to be outright rude in the minimal communication that they do send.


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

I would trust most rescues to find a home for my dog if I had to any day. But I would not consider adopting from them to be honest. I ran a rescue myself and have dealt with several different rescues and even rescued some of my animals FROM rescues (usually when they had given up hope of rehabbing or rehoming an animal or where overwhelmed with too many animals...). In some cases the people were just plain good people with their hearts in the right place, in other cases I'll be blunt... they were a bit nutty!! I find some of the applications a bit ridiculous and the process overkill, but in the end the dogs do usually end up going to fantastic homes. The cost and the process puts a lot of people off though, which is a shame.

I beleive that a vet reference, a home visit, and a trial should be more than enough to find out if an owner and a dog is going to work out. If someone was looking for a dog I would probably advise them to go to their local animal shelter where the dogs are most likely going to be put to sleep and are desperate for homes. A dog in a rescue may stay in foster care forever, but a dog in a shelter has a time limit.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

infiniti said:


> WTH is the deal with rescues that are not really interested in placing their dogs??? I really just don't get it.


We are interested in placing our dogs. Just not with people we don't believe would make a good home. Really I don't know what people think.. like they are the only person looking to adopt this dog, and we must be so incredibly excited to just get them the hell out the door as fast as possible right? After all they are doing us a huge favor taking this dog off our hands... People need to know, that we know SO much more about this dog than they do, and we know so much better than they do what kind of a home would be best for this dog. And then there's the people who think the dogs should be free.. or think they shouldn't have to pay a pick-up fee when their dog shows up at our shelter for the third time in a month.. Or the people who think that they shouldn't have to pay a turn over fee when dropping off their dogs because, after all, we're just going to turn around and sell them and make some big bucks! 

Oh I could go on and on... in the end, we -do- just want what's best for the dog, and it really doesn't matter if the person who we didn't choose is happy about our decision or not.. we are not a business. We are not in it to make money. We are not in it to please everyone who walks through the door. If you don't get approved for a dog, try asking why.. Likely it's something to do with the dog's situation and not you in particular. You may be the perfect home for a different dog.. If your not approved for ANY dog, then you may seriously want to reconsider yourself as a pet owner.. there is -something- wrong with your situation. 

That said, I'm sorry the shelter you went through didn't get back to you through email. Have you tried calling? Another thing you could do is see if they have a comment/suggestion box or something where you could mention the poor communication. I can't imagine the entire organization would feel it is okay to just ignore someone. Perhaps it is just one employee who happened to be working when your email was received and they decided to delete it and no one else ever saw it.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

Binkalette said:


> We are interested in placing our dogs. Just not with people we don't believe would make a good home. Really I don't know what people think.. like they are the only person looking to adopt this dog, and we must be so incredibly excited to just get them the hell out the door as fast as possible right? After all they are doing us a huge favor taking this dog off our hands... People need to know, that we know SO much more about this dog than they do, and we know so much better than they do what kind of a home would be best for this dog.


I realize all this. I know I am nothing special and that shouldn't be throwing a parade because I am interested in one of their dogs. 

And I did go further and contacted the head of the Board of Directors who found my application and inquiry emails, so they did in fact receive them. I had received one response, which was rude. He was actually rude to me also, by the way, but he also indicated that he couldn't believe any one of his volunteers would be rude, and asked me to forward the emails. That was early last week, and I have heard nothing back at all.

I am not saying I am the primo home for this dog. Perhaps there is a better one out there. However, I have gotten approved for dogs in the last year from breed specific rescues which have not worked out for various reasons (2 due to distance and 2 due to dogs having to be rehomed in a pair). And I got Bella from a breed specific rescue, so believe me, getting approved is not at issue.

I have passed numerous application processes, and I don't mind that they are invasive and lengthy - I expect that. I have passed several home visits. My present dog has passed doggie meetings. My family members have passed the interview processes. I do not mind the adoption fee, and do not believe it goes toward anything except caring for and vetting the dogs. I have references from breed specific rescues, one of which I didn't even adopt from but had approved me.

However, that's not what I am complaining about. I am complaining, really, about THIS particular rescue, the downright rudeness of its volunteers/board of directors, and the sheer lack of communication and follow up. Because, believe me, if there really were such a "flood" of applications for this particular dog, as they have inferred, he would NOT still be on Petfinder seeking adoption 2 months later! I am not the only good candidate out there (and yes, I am a good candidate!).


----------



## Ramble On Rose (Apr 21, 2010)

I've adopted from 3 different rescues. Two of them were breed specific. I had all 3 dogs start to finish in two weeks. One of them was almost more trouble than I wanted to deal with, but now that we have the dog, I guess I'd do it again. Shelters are definately easier.


----------



## brandiw (Jan 20, 2010)

I think, unfortunately, that some rescues have lost sight of the fact that customer service is a necessary part of rescue. I have volunteered with a rescue group for about 8 years now, so I certainly know how easy it is to get jaded about things. You almost begin to assume that people are just lying/telling you what you want to hear. You see so many horrible things and meet so many horrible people, it grates on you and you start to wonder if anyone is a good pet owner. However, if you are to the point where you can't nicely interact with the public, you need to step away. We need to make sure that we don't turn-off interested people, and if we have to reject, it has to be done in as nice of a manner as possible. If we want to help dogs/cats, we need adopters, and if too many adopters are turned off/turned away, few people will look to rescue when looking for a pet. 

I am sorry that they were rude to you. People deserve an answer or some communication in a reasonable time frame and it should always be polite.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

I just got approved by a breed-specific rescue for a Cairn Terrier.  I just have to make some reinforcements to my fence since she is so small at 12 pounds and could possibly wriggle out of a few gaping places, and I have to promise not to try to integrate her and my snake (lol, AS IF!!).

We had the home visit on Saturday. Bella really liked her, but I think Chrissie (the Cairn) was a little indifferent to Bella, lol. She's 3 years old, an owner surrender from Louisiana. She's housetrained, and has manners, but she's not really obedience trained. She sleeps in her crate, and doesn't really care for being held, which I think is a little disappointing to my daughter. LOL

The foster mom was REALLY surprised that Bella was not territorial in the least! I gave Bella a treat, which she promptly dropped as she always does to see if she can get something better. Chrissie came over and got the dropped treat, and the foster mom was worried that Bella might get upset. I told her Bella doesn't resource guard ANYTHING, and that Bella would just ask for another one, which she did. LOL Then Chrissie went to Bella's bed and sat down, then to Bella's crate. The foster mom was amazed that Bella just didn't care. LOL 

They did have one "stare-down" but Bella broke the stare first, and put her head in my lap, and looked at me with puppy-dog eyes. lol. She gets her feelings hurt so easily. It was like she was saying, "Why is she looking at me like that, mama?" I know, I know ... I'm humanizing.  

They did a little darting, bowing and chasing play for a bit. Foster mom warned me that Chrissie can be a little guarded over her own toys, food and treats (I will definitely work on that ... I don't like resource guarding, and won't tolerate it), and that she, like most terriers, can get a little "alpha" (i.e., bossy), but that she entertains herself.

So, I'm excited. She's a sweetie!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

OOoooo you just signed yourself up for a whole lotta fun.. I love Cairns!


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

digits mama said:


> OOoooo you just signed yourself up for a whole lotta fun.. I love Cairns!


Do please tell me more! I am a "big dog" person (Rotties most of all, Shepherds, Huskies, Retrievers), never liked small dogs much at all, so this will be new to me on all levels. I want to learn as much as I possibly can!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Cairns are no different that a big dog.. And since they are very headstrong..they should be treated as if they are 120 lbs.  

I have a mix of sizes of dogs..from 120 to 12 lbs, 4 altogether.. And they blend in well except for the fact the little blur moving across the yard is a Cairn..lol

They are smart and tenacious and thrive on training. Im sure you will get along just fine. Your new girl looks like my Iris.

One thing I think may be a bit cheesy but. You will realize why Toto was a Cairn. They have the bravery, heart and brain that the crew was after in the Oz. They can protect you from flying monkeys. And when you get mad at them for something.. They can melt you into a puddle..

Have fun and cant wait to see more.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Cairns are no different that a big dog.. And since they are very headstrong..they should be treated as if they are 120 lbs.  

I have a mix of sizes of dogs..from 120 to 12 lbs, 4 altogether.. And they blend in well except for the fact the little blur moving across the yard is a Cairn..lol

They are smart and tenacious and thrive on training. Im sure you will get along just fine. Your new girl looks like my Iris.

One thing I think may be a bit cheesy but. You will realize why Toto was a Cairn. They have the bravery, heart and brain that the crew was after in the Oz. They can protect you from flying monkeys. And when you get mad at them for something.. They can melt you into a puddle..

Have fun and cant wait to see more.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Umm..dunno why it double posted...


----------

